# Shooting Rigs



## Battou (Mar 5, 2008)

well....Here is the idea here, grab your back up, P-shooter, box or whatever other camera you have and take a picture of a shooting setup you used to take a picture.

:thumbup:







Results







You thought I was talking about trucks didn't you :lmao:


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 5, 2008)

Oops. Cool new theme 
I have only once photographed my set-up (when I did the droplet pics), so I might add that one to this new theme. 
I get a crick in the neck from viewing the first three here, though... ouch! (Old neck of mine!).


----------



## Battou (Mar 5, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> Oops. Cool new theme
> I have only once photographed my set-up (when I did the droplet pics), so I might add that one to this new theme.
> I get a crick in the neck from viewing the first three here, though... ouch! (Old neck of mine!).



Yeah it is composed pretty badly, I was standing on a chair....and it is the only one that from the set with the 135mm set that the AF found something colse the the right subject.

I was going to rotate that and the second one but PB won't load now that I got them uploaded


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 5, 2008)

A well. Never mind.

Here is mine then:






I can't think of any other I might have of the kind, though...


----------



## Battou (Mar 5, 2008)

I fixed them as best I could where I am at, PB is still down so I had to use a back up host but...


----------



## BrandonS (Mar 5, 2008)

Not to intrude on an already great theme, but maybe we could add the "finished" product shot after seeing the setup to give everyone an idea as to the outcome.  I know that's what I'm wondering as I look at these.


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 5, 2008)

Mine can be seen here , here , and here - though none of these actually sport the background I was testing when I took the photo of the set-up.


----------



## Battou (Mar 5, 2008)

BrandonS said:


> Not to intrude on an already great theme, but maybe we could add the "finished" product shot after seeing the setup to give everyone an idea as to the outcome.  I know that's what I'm wondering as I look at these.



I had planned on doing so my self, results pending of course, so have at it.


----------



## tpe (Mar 9, 2008)

This is my mark one macro stacking setup, the lens has changed and now there are bellows instead of extention tubes, but it is still essentially pretty similar .

Oops and finished product here...






Tim


----------



## DeadEye (Mar 9, 2008)

Now that is an AWESOME macro.:hail::hail::hail:  Please explain the lens shield and how it helps as I have never seen that before.


----------



## TCimages (Mar 9, 2008)

One of my first Macro setup
1




shot from the set up





then I switched to this (nothing major):
2




a shot with this






3- My new setup





first shot with it.  No subjects in the winter


----------



## tpe (Mar 9, 2008)

Hey Deadeye, thanks a lot. The lens sheild is just basically a hood, but made to fit through a hole cut in a ping pong ball that works as a diffuser, giving (sometimes ) a really nice all round lighting effect.The lens hood is a must, and make it as tight to the lens as you can get, anything comming in from the side really makes a nasty glare because you have to keep the apperture as wide as possible, i know it is counter intuative, but at that magnification you get bad diffraction problems when you start getting hight f stops.


Tim


----------



## DeadEye (Mar 9, 2008)

Thank you for the info. Man thats a cool XYZ focus rail with diffused cross lighting to boot, The work shows in the quality of your image. 


 Dan.


----------



## Battou (Mar 9, 2008)

My sword tip shot faild, despite a thirty second exposure at _f_/1.4, I don't understand why it underexposed the way it did but I'll try again, untill then I am gonna pull the tip set up images. and replace them with the result image from the other one.  


Nice set up tpe, I am glad I started this, not often one gets to see this stuff with out actually being there.


----------



## KOrmechea (Mar 12, 2008)

The bug in tpe's post has about as much stuff hangin' off its face as the camera...

I love the spider, TC.  How big was he?


----------



## TCimages (Mar 12, 2008)

If I were to guess, maybe 1/4" or less.


----------



## Battou (Sep 17, 2008)

...tripod abuse.....:lmao:






The lighting used to get this shot is not the same as what I shot with the set up, It was so dark I had to use the flash on the P-Shooter. The actual shots I took with this set up where done at one and two seconds at f5.6.

Results


----------

